# Rule change for non home address location



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

OK I have a question in regards to say using my Directv receiver out at my camper.

I have a camper about 30 miles or so from my home. Been there for years, but never used any of my receivers out there, knowing the rules of usage outside of the home address. Also I only have access to the 110 Sat thru a group of trees.

Well today I pull into the campground and low and behold a DirecTV rep is sitting there to sign up people. 

I ask about the usage away from the home address and he said that they have relaxed the rule to within 30 miles or so of the home address. Also asked him about my inability to hit anything but 110 and he said that they are looking to setup "cluster" antennas and have multiple campers on them. 

So I'm wondering is this guy just blowing smoke or have something changed. Also assuming that they do these cluster antennas, I'm assuming that they will need to have some sort of power going to them some way. Just don't think I would want to trust someone else to have the power inserter and then disconnect for some reason before I'm done using and then lose my usage.

Thoughts?
TIA 
Dave


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Afaik nothing has changed and it seems like this rep is ignoring the rules.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Who first came up with the "30 miles" in your conversation?


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

trh said:


> Who first came up with the "30 miles" in your conversation?


Well he asked me where I lived after I proposed the question about having at more than one address. Actually he started with.. "Well they have relaxed the rules a little bit. Where do you live?"

I told him and then he went from there. Which from that moment I knew something was fishy.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

My guess is he was not a DirecTv rep at all, probably worked for a third party company (they often wear DirecTv shirts).


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

kocuba said:


> Actually he started with.. "Well they have relaxed the rules a little bit.


Directv doesn't Relax their Rules or Terms of Service.

It is either Permitted or Not Permitted and I believe this guy was misrepresenting Directv to make some Bucks on the Side.

He probably wanted to know where you lived so he would know if you would still be in Directv's Spotbeam for Locals.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd be curious to know what he told people who dont have DirecTV at home and only want to pay for it during the camping season. Which only runs from May till mid Oct.


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

kocuba said:


> OK I have a question in regards to say using my Directv receiver out at my camper.


Although strictly against terms of service, D* customers have enjoyed service in this manner by following certain steps.

For best advice, post your question here:

http://forums.directv.com >> Installation/Set-up section

The TechKnow experts will guide you.

Good luck!

-=K=-


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

You are allowed to take your receiver anywhere you want for short periods of time as long as it is your receiver and it is primarily used in your main home. 

I do it all of the time. I take it to our second home every time we go. I have even called DirecTV when one of my RSNs wasn't coming in one of the time. I explained that I was using it outside of my main house over 300 miles away, and they did not have an issue with it. In fact they even reset my receiver at their end and fixed the problem.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Richierich said:


> Directv doesn't Relax their Rules or Terms of Service.
> 
> It is either Permitted or Not Permitted and I believe this guy was misrepresenting Directv to make some Bucks on the Side.
> 
> He probably wanted to know where you lived so he would know if you would still be in Directv's Spotbeam for Locals.


Our second home is over 300 miles from our main home and all my locals still come in. I am still in the spot beam. Of course 300 miles from my house and I am still in the southern half of our state.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> Our second home is over 300 miles from our main home and all my locals still come in. I am still in the spot beam. Of course 300 miles from my house and I am still in the southern half of our state.


But how is your account setup? Don't you have to "tell" them when you leave for your second home and/or when you come back?

And I'm also wondering if some people,who do not have DirecTV and home and don't neccessarily want it, are going to get caught in these 2 year contracts unknowingly.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

kocuba said:


> But how is your account setup? Don't you have to "tell" them when you leave for your second home and/or when you come back?
> 
> And I'm also wondering if some people,who do not have DirecTV and home and don't neccessarily want it, are going to get caught in these 2 year contracts unknowingly.


You don't have to tell them anything as there is No Way they would even know where your DVR is.

It's not like it has a GPS in it and why would they really care? You are still paying for Directv Service.

RVers do it every day and so do Campers along with Tailgaters.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

kocuba said:


> But how is your account setup? Don't you have to "tell" them when you leave for your second home and/or when you come back?
> 
> And I'm also wondering if some people,who do not have DirecTV and home and don't neccessarily want it, are going to get caught in these 2 year contracts unknowingly.


It is set up like a normal account with two receivers. Everyone I know that goes camping with both Dish and Direct take it with them and none of them have a "special" account. My parents even called them and asked them and they said it was fine.

People here will tell you it is account stacking. It is not account stacking. Account stacking is when two different people share the same account at two different residences. Since you are the same person using the same account at different locations at different times, that is not considered account stacking.

I have called DirecTV twice on this manner and both times they said it was fine for me to use at my second home as long as it was less than a month at a time and I was not using it at my primary house at the same time.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Richierich said:


> You don't have to tell them anything as there is No Way they would even know where your DVR is.
> 
> It's not like it has a GPS in it and why would they really care? You are still paying for Directv Service.
> 
> *RVers do it every day and so do Campers along with Tailgaters*.


Exactly. And DirecTV not only knows about. Because they know one of the ways to get subs over cable is for the subs to have the option to take satellite with them.

Like I said, not only did DirecTV give me permission to do it, they even helped me fix and issue when they knew it was outside of my house.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

This is from DirecTVs website posted by tech

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10640114


> You've got it quite wrong, sorry. Your home account is tied to your service address and it is a violation of the terms of use to move any receiver off premises and attempt to use it. *Having said that, Directv has a small "don't ask don't tell" policy that allows customers to remove one of their receivers to their RV for short periods.* Once you move very far from home you will lose your local spot beam and you cannot call and get the locals in the area you've moved to. If you spring for an RV account (separate account and charges) you'd qualify for DNS which is the national feed of the broadcast networks, but again, no locals.
> Edit Note: User djdicetn has posted that he got Directv to outfit him with a dish and other equipment for his travel trailer, and I believe it was free. Maybe he'll see this and chime in.





> There's a lot of confusion about this, partly because DirecTV does not publish its official policy so you are at the mercy of the CSR.
> First, dcd's post is correct. You are supposed to use your receivers at your home service address. *Using a receiver in your RV is "accepted" providing you are not using receivers in both locations at the same time, *which would be a clear breach of the terms of service. DirecTV will allow you to change your service address occasionally (experience seems to say a couple of times a year) which means "snowbirds" can move to their winter home and then back to their summer home. Changing it more often than that is "iffy" to say the least. Some CSRs will let you change it more often, others won't. There seems to have been a tightening up on this recently.
> If you live in an RV then you would go for an RV account, which as dcd says gives you the DNS network channels, but no locals.





> As dj says, whether you like it or not it is fraud. All receivers on a single account at one location is DirecTV's terms of service. O*therwise you could lend a receiver to your brother, your neighbor, anyone and they could get DirecTV without having an account. If you take a receiver in your RV, they turn a blind eye to that if you don't use receivers at home at the same time.*
> As dj's post mentions, if DirecTV started to get tough on this then lots of people would have to get a separate account for their RVs or weekend cottage even if they only used the service in one place at a time.


This is the same thing the CSRs have told me twice as well as my parent's when they called asking the same thing.


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

I have travelled in my motorhome about six weeks a year since 1998, and carry a single-lnb dish (still says "Sony" on it...LOL) and a very old but still activated RCA DRD 480RE, which serves as my bedroom receiver at home. I've gotten pretty good at locking on to the old 101 sat, which is all I need and all this receiver can see. A compass and signal meter are all you need. DirecTV has never raised an issue - it is the only reason I carry an active sub on this little gem of a receiver.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Podkayne said:


> I have travelled in my motorhome about six weeks a year since 1998, and carry a single-lnb dish (still says "Sony" on it...LOL) and a very old but still activated RCA DRD 480RE, which serves as my bedroom receiver at home. I've gotten pretty good at locking on to the old 101 sat, which is all I need and all this receiver can see. A compass and signal meter are all you need. DirecTV has never raised an issue - it is the only reason I carry an active sub on this little gem of a receiver.


That is the same thing my parent's do. Except their old SD receiver is only used in the motorhome.

Because of it, DirecTV is getting an extra $6/month ($72/yr) that they normally would not be getting. And they probably watch about 10 hours/yr of programming on it.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

DodgerKing said:


> I have called DirecTV twice on this manner and both times they said it was fine for me to use at my second home as long as it was less than a month at a time and I was not using it at my primary house at the same time.


Again, how would Directv know if you were using the DVR in your Vacation Home or on the Road in an RV if it were for a day or a month or 6 months.

Officially you shouldn't do it but Unofficially Directv really doesn't care!!! :hurah:


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Richierich said:


> Again, how would Directv know if you were using the DVR in your Vacation Home or on the Road in an RV if it were for a day or a month or 6 months.
> 
> Officially you shouldn't do it but Unofficially Directv really doesn't care!!! :hurah:


Agreed. They have no idea what the physical location of receivers happen to be.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

If you plug in a phone line they could tell.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Yeah and we all know that campers and rvs usually have landline phones.


----------

